# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Repairing pebblecrete

## Arron

Hi. We have a 40 year old house with pebblecrete over the balcony and front steps. Its starting to come off in small patches - there are currently about three patches each about 10cm x 10cm. I have plenty of the original pebbles, but no idea about how to repair these.  
One thing I have tried is just plastering concrete on and attempting to stick the pebbles to that. It definitely doesnt work. Most of the pebbles drop off and the finished result doesnt look like the original. 
Anyone know a reliable way to do small patch repairs ? 
cheers
Arron

----------


## m6sports

the way ive seen them do it is to mix it in with the concret apply it like render then as it starts to harden hose it with water to expose the pebbles

----------


## montiee

I believe it's done with some sort of epoxy mix. I don't think mixing concrete and washing it off is really the way it should be done, infact I know that isn't the way it's done. I'm sure someone will post soon enough with a definitive answer. 
I looked into it a while back but can't remember the details. I kind of gave up on mine because I couldn't see any way of finding similar pebble color mix that wouldn't look like a patch. I just live with it atm and since it's in the laundry I don't really care. One day I might just strip it back to bare concrete. I have better things to do renovation wise atm though.

----------


## rrobor

There is a product known as casting and embedding resin, Its in the fibreglass area in Bunnings. Its transparent and I use it in filling gum holes in wood. Some people put bugs in then cover them over. So in the morning when tucking into toast and tea you notice a spider in your table. Anyway that may do it if you have the stones, mix some resin up in an ice cream bucket toss your pebbles in, quick stir then bang it down. Might pay to have a dummy run on something else first though. Oh almost forgot, you buy a can of the stuff plus a small bottle of activator. Its easy just to get the can and swear when you read the instructions.

----------


## m6sports

ive seen them use it in concret as we had some stairs done at my mums house and watched them doing it 
 i also remember when they did the pool they sprayed it on the walls and then washed it off with water 
but thinking about it i cant remember if it was render mix or concret  
but remember that if you use someing like embedding resin it stays clear so it wont look like the finish you have now 
ive found some info they use grout  http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=40898 
Good luck

----------


## rrobor

It is a 2 part plastic that was used and its the pebbles that give it the colour.  I use casting resin in wood and prefer it black so a pinch of builders oxide goes in. You can make that stuff any colour you like.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Ther are two types of "pebble crete" or exposed aggregate ...one that is done as a concrete and fine washed to expose the aggregate. The second is a product that is called PebbleCrete from memory that is resin based ....I think you can still buy this...its a matter of matching your pebble colour. I think it comes in 20 lt drums.  
As has been said you wont get a good match if you use one method to patch the other. 
Its a horrible, dated finish...why not grind it all off and modernise the place?

----------


## montiee

> Its a horrible, dated finish...why not grind it all off and modernise the place?

  Sometimes it's not worth the effort and it doesn't look that bad to be honest until it starts chipping away. You don't normally need to grind it off either. It's usually just laid on top of smooth concrete. A nice sharp shovel/spade and it'll probably start coming up nice and easily once you get started.

----------

